# need a source code file for pic16f84a



## jay1997nov (May 28, 2011)

hi! i'm making line follower robot. which is posted on digit volume 10 issue 12.
i had completed building up body and circuit. but i m not able compile code for pic16f84 so i need source code file so plz suggest any link so that i can get it or plz mail the source code file to my id.

thank u 
in advance


----------



## Mario (May 28, 2011)

Not sure  but maybe some help *HERE*


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2011)

visit these 

Microchip PIC micros and C - source and sample code
Modify source code PIC16C84 to PIC16F84A - Sonsivri
My PIC Projects
Electronic combination lock based on PIC
A PIC16F84 Introduction.


----------



## jay1997nov (May 30, 2011)

thanx for your help..............................


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2011)

^^ glad to be of help


----------

